# Cheap and dirty track cleaner



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

I use both the Aristo track cleaning car and a Scotch Bright pad on a pole to clean my brass track. I found that after this cleaning if I rubbed my finger along the rail a black film would come off the rail head. Much has been said about this "black crud" in various forums. I got tired of bending down with an isopropanol soaked cloth to wipe this up so I fashioned a cheap and dirty solution from a Bachmann flat car, a household sponge and 2 nails. I soak the sponge in isopropanol and run the car around the track a couple of times. The sponge is easily cleaned after use. No more bending!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I found the gummy black stuff on my SS rail.

I found that a degreaser was what I needed, and it did not need to be a solvent. I use the wet pads on a "Swiffer", comes with a nice pole and I can wipe off my 600 feet in about 5 minutes by just walking it around the track.

Bonus, the pads are disposible, so no washing up of the sponge!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice. Looks like an easy way to "vinegar" the track. I was going to use my scotchbrite pad, but that looks to be a better idea as it will hold much more fluid.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Funny thing Greg. I bought a Swiffer for that purpose at least a year ago based on a forum entry from you. I put it in a corner of the garage and proceeded to forget about it. Oh well, now I have two ways to get the gunk out.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I've been using the Swiffer, but the disposable sheets tend to hang up / tear at the switches. I wonder if a disposable sponge would be more forgiving in those areas?

Anyway, nice job on the car. Did you actually letter it MOW for this purpose?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you make sure the wipe is tight on the swiffer that helps.

Also turn it at about a 45 degree angle at a switch, which also helps get the diverging route.

I get them saturated with gunk long before I tear them up.

Hmm... I think I might do a video of this... although one exists somewhere, I think Ted caught me.. (it does show my switchyard covered with leaves.)

Ohh... only a few seconds show (it's in my youtube channel: gregeusa)

I'll do a better video.

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Good point Greg, and I'll check your vid. 

CJ

PS, sounds like it could be a song, "My wipe was tight on the swiffer, but snagged the point on the frog..."


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can't see anything in the video, sorry... there just a brief glimpse of me walking on the track and pushing the swiffer in front of me (part of my track is on concrete, and can be walked upon).

just give it 45 degrees as you approach, I always push it ahead of me, and go in one direction... if it's really grimy I may make 2 laps.

Also, the swiffer being wider than the rails alerts you to anything in the right of way that might scrape the cars.

Greg


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Cliffy. I actually lettered several of my flat cars MOW for no particular reason but hey, it fits in this case. BTW, I have had no issue with the sponge hanging up at turnouts. I use Piko turnouts exclusively.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I needed to operate my layout today (first time this season), so I did the swiffer while picking out twigs and gravel bits. I did turn it 45 degrees Greg, and that helped (due to the swiffer design). 

There was very little grime on the rails (nickel plated brass), after over a year. I only had to use 2 swiffer cloths, (over approx 200' of track). Train rain fine, and I probably didn't need to do the cleaning anyway. But now I really want to make your car Wayne, it looks perfect for my needs. Because there is plenty conductivity for the loco to run, but enough grime to warrant a scrub.

CJ


----------

